# cover song you wish you COULD play



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not because you physically can't. i'm sure many of you are well beyond that. 
but there are songs that wouldn't work in a bar, or maybe the song is a little esoteric for the general public. i would love to "metal-ize" some stuff from 12 girl band, or some classical pieces. not that i'm currently capable of playing them anyhow...yet. what are the songs you would like to play but can't?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'd play;

robin trower..."bridge of sighs"...

ten years after..."i'd love to change the world"...

jimi hendrix..."are you experienced"...

for starters...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would totally cheer if i was out somewhere and played bridge of sighs! what an awesome song! :bow:

i also love are you experienced but how would you do the backwards masking on the drums, live? 3rd stone from the sun would be another good one from that album


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

randy hansen has no problem pulling off any hendrix tune live...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brJCPIQfW5U

:bow::bow::bow: sdsre


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Spooky by Atlanta Rhythem Section


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> randy hansen has no problem pulling off any hendrix tune live...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brJCPIQfW5U
> 
> :bow::bow::bow: sdsre


i swear i was thinking of him when you 1st mentioned hendrix songs. i was wondering "what ever happened to that guy?" cool video



Jim DaddyO said:


> Spooky by Atlanta Rhythem Section


i tried to find the original on youtube but no luck. cool song, although i think it's totally do-able. i really think it would go over well in the right bar.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Spooky by Atlanta Rhythem Section


I believe that it was the Classics IV that recorded Spooky. They then went on to form Atlanta Rythem Section. The songs is definitely coverable. Its on our set list. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This would work for me ... I guess I should try 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGpmp6URuk&feature=related


or Speedo


----------

